#ubuntu-phone 2012-06-10
<bobweaver> Hello what kinda phone should I buy below $200 USD on the Verzion network ?
<bobweaver> windows phone is now dead and must go get a new phone was hoping to wait it out till ubuntu phone code was released but it is dead now
